# emigration seminars



## beck81uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Looking to find out best possible way to emigrate to Canada I am a primary school teacher and my partner is a personal trainer and is the lead fitness instructor for a military college. Would anyone know if there is any worth while seminars to attend in the Uk where good advice is given on emigrating. Hope you can help!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi beck81uk,

If you type in emigrate shows in your favourite search engine it should turn up something. There are major shows in the UK that cover Australia, NZ, USA and Canada. They were held at Sandown Park twice a year and I think had ones in the North too. 

They helped us move to Australia 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## beck81uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Thank you so much for your speedy reply...Canada isn't a definate yet because we also love Australia, so we're thinking is a seminar is a good way to start talking to someone face to face about it! Thanks again.


----------

